# USA v UK Sausage



## freedomangel (Jan 2, 2013)

Is Bulk Sausage from USA the same as we call Sausage meat in the UK?...as it comes more in a slab package here and a different colour,, than in ball shape in USA?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Kinda sorta...

"Sausage" in the USA has some pretty specific guidelines it must follow or else it can't be called 'sausage'.  Bulk Sausage just means no particular shape associated with it... it can come in a flat pack tray, a plastic tube or even in *gasp* sausage shapes both natural and artificial casings.

The UK has a much looser definition of all things sausage until you get into the whole DOP thing - then that is a different story.

From my (albeit limited) experience, "Sausage Meat" from the UK refers to ground (minced) pork shoulder (aka boston but).   It has no required seasonings nor required fat content or lack of fillers.  Most often I've seen it as pure minced pork shoulder. ie. plain sausage meat.

In the USA plain UK Sausage meat would be called 'ground pork butt' or 'ground fatty pork' or 'ground butt' or 'regular ground pork' or just 'ground pork'  (lean ground pork, wouldn't make the cut!)

You see it can't be called sausage in the USA if nothing has been added or done to it.  I suppose technically you could salt it and then sell it as 'sausage' but you'd likely go out of business really darn quick.

One will be grayish pink and the other a vibrant pinkish flecked with white fat.

FWIW - I have never never seen a ball shaped form of bulk sausage. (unless we count cooked goodies like haggis or other bladder encased items!)


----------



## freedomangel (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Michael,

Thank you for this, I was wanting to use for a recipe, at home I don't run a business. I love American sausage, so going to use a British sausage take out of skins and try from there...want to make a breakfast sausage type casarol in the slow cooker to surprise my USA husband..lol

You have given me so much information I am truly grateful.

Happy New Year 

Katherine


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I would start with some fresh ground pork then and add the typical breakfast sausage seasonings. Salt, pepper, sage are a start. You can look online and see what other spices can be used in a breakfast sausage.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy New Year to you too!

Some more information that hopefully helps.

-----

Most UK sausages have much more 'filler' than USA sausages.  (filler being rusk, crackers, crumbs, fruit & veg etc. everything else but meat or fat)

At the same time most USA sausages have way more fat content than British sausages.  

It's kind of a trade off.   (but both are great tasting)

Here is a great way to get exactly what you want!   Make it yourself!

(i've used this recipe lots - it's basic but would be recognized easily by any Ah'Mhercain )

 ----

Breakfast Sausage

Recipe courtesy Alton Brown

Prep Time:30 min

Inactive Prep Time:1 hr 0 min

Cook Time:15 min

Level:

Intermediate

Serves: 2 pounds or 16 (2-inch) patties

Ingredients

2 pounds pork butt (2 1/2 pounds with bone), diced into 1/4-inch pieces

1/2 pound fat back, diced into 1/4-inch pieces

2 teaspoons kosher salt

1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper

2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh sage leaves

2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh thyme leaves

1/2 teaspoon finely chopped fresh rosemary leaves

1 tablespoon light brown sugar

1/2 teaspoon fresh grated nutmeg

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes

Special equipment: meat grinder

Directions

Combine diced pork with all other ingredients and chill for 1 hour. Using the fine blade of a grinder, grind the pork. Form into 1-inch rounds. Refrigerate and use within 1 week or freeze for up to 3 months.

For immediate use, saute patties over medium-low heat in a non-stick pan. Saute until brown and cooked through, approximately 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## freedomangel (Jan 2, 2013)

How kind are you! Thank you so much for so much information, going to try your recipe, I used our sausage links this time and the meal turned out OK, I do though want to try make it authentic so will make the patties and go from there.

Have to find my mothers old grinder I have never used but could not get rid as she would always use it..

I love to cook and try new things, the older I seem to becoming the more I have a need to cook..think as I have more time on my hands and can experiment more!..lol 

Again I would like to thank you for your kindness..God Bless you!

Katherine


----------

